# The Grand Tour S2E04



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Should be able to download this tomorrow - it's the one that features the TTRS.

Place your bets as to whether they rate or slate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Should be able to download this tomorrow - it's the one that features the TTRS.
> 
> Place your bets as to whether they rate or slate :lol: :lol:


Probably rate - saying something like "TTRS has finally shaken off the hairdresser's car image"
Will be interesting to watch!


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Just watched it!
Interesting episode!
We took photos of the Plitvic National park from same viewing point as they used in the film.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Ha ha, squeaky brakes ruined it!! I had that for months until Audi decided they were actually faulty. decent episode though. Although the celebrity face-off is so so dull they need to lose that for the next season.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah good episode. Clarkson was actually rather complimentary of the TTRS, until the throw-away line about squeaking brakes.

Had that on my mk2 but my mk3 is approaching 12 months old and so far no squeaking. Hope I've not jinxed it!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Ha ha, squeaky brakes ruined it!! I had that for months until Audi decided they were actually faulty. decent episode though. Although the celebrity face-off is so so dull they need to lose that for the next season.


Yeah, I skip that. I preferred celebrity brain crash :lol:


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

My 11yr old son watched it ahead of me and said "Dad, the Audi had squeaky brakes" to which I replied "No, that won't be the Audi, it will be the other car" ..... Another fiver lost to him!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Brake squeaks possibly sorted i'm not noticing any problems.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting, assume mine are same as on GT as car built a year ago.

I wonder, as newer cars have revised design if that's enough to claim replacement discs under warranty!

Come on car, start squeaking!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I see that Audi have tried to improve the look of the 19" wheels with some subtle labelling :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Maybe those are ceramics vs steel though? (they both look like steel but maybe the top ones could be ceramic)

JC also complained about the brakes on the 720S so at least the TT is in good company haha


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Definitely both steel discs. Interesting that there is a different disc already.

No squeaking here either.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Coming up to 9 thousand miles and no squeaking either.. My last rs was fine until they changed the brake discs and pads and then started to squeak... Was told that it was due to running in, which I think I told then at the time was BS


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

brittan said:


> I see that Audi have tried to improve the look of the 19" wheels with some subtle labelling :roll: :lol:


I don't think Audi knows how to label, my optioned 19"s on the TTS has "RS" written on them which is daft given its only the S model. Would have much preferred the Audi Sport as that's what the tick box said!


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

New discs are made by brembo and are much improved, they still squeak but not as much.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

brittan said:


> I don't think Audi knows how to label, my optioned 19"s on the TTS has "RS" written on them which is daft given its only the S model. Would have much preferred the Audi Sport as that's what the tick box said!


These 19" wheels on my '16 TT are stamped "RS"


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Aoon_M said:


> New discs are made by brembo and are much improved, they still squeak but not as much.


My TTRS has now done 9k and are squeaking all of the time, so I have it booked in at Audi to be looked at.

Also the rear discs are not wearing properly, with patches in the middle of the discs now rusty so they arent making contact with the pad.

Overall the brake performance seems poor and has lost the bite that it had when new.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 22, 2017)

Alex_S said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> > New discs are made by brembo and are much improved, they still squeak but not as much.
> ...


Alex

Is the brake squeal when braking from any speed or only at certain times. I've had low speed brake squeal (10mph down to 0) since I picked the car up last May, seems to occur once brakes have warmed up after a few minutes driving in wet or dry conditions. Had this in at dealer several times and although they can recreate the issue they say it is "typical of the TTRS" and such vehicles with high performance braking systems. Also they say regular low speed round town driving will cause. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They'll tell you anything. 
Coat all metal to metal surfaces with Plastilube & chamfer the leading edge of the pads & should cure the problem. Chamfering prevents the pad "picking" up which causing the vibration/squeal.
A few hard stops can help as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> > Aoon_M said:
> ...


Hi Jules

My brake squeal is pretty much the same as yours. Will see what the dealer says but if that was the case, every high performance car that you see on the roads would be squealing...... which is not the case. I rarely hear it on any other vehicles apart from buses.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, They'll tell you anything.
> Coat all metal to metal surfaces with Plastilube & chamfer the leading edge of the pads & should cure the problem. Chamfering prevents the pad "picking" up which causing the vibration/squeal.
> A few hard stops can help as well.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy

Agreed, and Clarkson would hardly make a point of it if it happened on every high performance car!

Ive tried a few hard stops this past week to see if it helped with the squealing and the poor wear pattern on the rears but has made no difference.


----------

